# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Scout, autonomous home robot, Pilot Laboratories Ltd, Baldwin Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pilot Laboratories Ltd

Home page - moorebot.com/pages/moorebot-scout

"Scout: The Tiny AI-powered Autonomous Mobile Robot" on Indiegogo

"Scout: The Tiny AI-powered Autonomous Mobile Robot for home" on Kicksrarter

----------


## Airicist

Moorebot Scout - monitor | discover | explore

Mar 8, 2021




> Scout is the world-first autonomous home robot for intelligent surveillance. Equipped with many advanced sensors and AI algorithms, Scout is an ideal assistant for home monitoring with no blind spot. Its capabilities include object recognition, voice control via Amazon Alexa, and monocular SLAM (Simutaneous Localization and Mapping).

----------

